# Autocar tests GT-R v 997.2 Turbo v R8 V10



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

in this week's issue dated 9th December.

Won't spoil it for those who are going to enjoy reading it, but it is close. Very close.

When I was up at Evo Towers last week, they had the exact same threesome there too, so it will be interesting to see if they agree.

Once everyone has had a chance to read the article it would be interesting to discuss it further.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Autocar Videos - Autocar.co.uk

Video of the test is here!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

*alt vid*

thanks Henry - I found that video to be a tiny but slow = here's the youtube copy


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The vid only tells part of the story. They drove it for 2 days on the road and in the wet too. It's their findings on the GT-R's wet weather handling I found interesting...


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Watched the video, it was pretty interesting. I'm sure the GT-R handles quite well in the wet?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Handled fine and dandy in horrendous biblical weather, both on the Anglesey track and the beautiful North Wales roads.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What tyres was it on for the test? Dunlops or Bridgestones?

Seemed to ride the bumps better anyway.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Pretty sure Nissan GB only give out press cars on the Dunlops.

I personally think we need the Dunlop all-season tyre as an option.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like it's running the Dunlops on page 41, I'm on the Bridgestones now and find that both tyres aren't great when going for it in the wet. Shame we cant get hold of all season tyres for the winter months.

Did anyone notice the comment in the smaller article on page 44 . . "Neither the GT-R or the R8 has a launch control system" . . . I wonder how much of a difference it would have made to their 4sec/9sec runs to 60/100mph? Has this been removed entirely from new cars now then?

Good article though and I'm proud to see the R35 up there being pitched amongst the best. I must admit I am really glad I have the Milltek pipe fitted which earns the car another point now. However, the R8 V10 sounds in another league entirely. With all the stage1/2 GTR's around now I think there will be some pretty shocked 991T and R8 V10 owners out there when they see how quick an R35 really is in the real world.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don’t need to read it (but will) as I have said on many occasions the only real test is YOU in YOUR car against like minded "chaps" with a real day to day array of cars and 2,500 miles across Europe with some of the most trickiest and dangerous roads in the world The Alpine Passes. 

We had 63 cars including 3 Audio R8's one a V10, more bloody Porches that you could shake a stick at including the 2 x 997 Turbo, 2 Ultima GTR’s, Aston Martins from every decade, and Lotus’s (Elise, Exige, one a race prepped one) a Bentley Continental GT, Ferrari Scuderia and a whole host of other exotica and one GTR, mine!! The car never missed a beat from 165mph on the French toll roads to the tight 180 degree hairpins turns of the St Bernardino, Julier and Stelvio passes. Through Italy on the way to Mondena it p*ssed down so hard that we were restricted to 50mph on the motorways. The only vehicle there that gave me a decent run (uphill) for my money was the race prepped Lotus Exige, driven by an ex racing driver ! 

The GTR is awesome !! & Value for money, says it all


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> Don’t need to read it (but will) as I have said on many occasions the only real test is YOU in YOUR car against like minded "chaps" with a real day to day array of cars and 2,500 miles across Europe with some of the most trickiest and dangerous roads in the world The Alpine Passes.


Hey Steve, how often do you do the Europe trips? Guess it's more of a Summer thing eh? Would defo be interested in doing something like this next year!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm surprised the time was that good with Dunlops because it looked a little damp.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bren

Well this trip was in September this year, I did Spa and the Ring in May so funds permitting (and work) I would do many more, I have, on more than one occasion, suggested that the GTROC try and organise a trip like the Alpine Passes and not just the Ring and Spa.

Also, my next target is the roads in Romania visited by Top Gear in the first of the new series this year ! 

Anyone interested ???


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

alpine roads yes. Romania not so much.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Could do both !!! Hey, its a life changing experience with your true love !!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm up for a Europe trip next year, I was actually straight on the net after I saw the Romania vids to hunt them down (and brush up on my Geography!) It's a bl**dy long way there but that just means more fun planning the route there and back! Racked up 15k miles in the past 6 months so going to cool it for a while on the miles ready for some longer Europe trips when it brighten up in the Spring/Summer.

Looking to get tickets for the Spa GP (Dad's 60th present) but it would be much better having driven it before hand!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Did the GTR seem slow with those times ?

Surely that Porchse can't have 493bhp, it seems to have faster 0-100 times than a remaped GTR.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah and I'm surprised they didn't at least try the new, weaker launch control. It doesn't make a lot of difference in my experience, but 4.0s is the slowest 0-60mph time I've ever seen for a GT-R, admittedly on a slightly uphill, bumpy and none too grippy piece of tarmac; but then again it was the same for all three cars...

7.1s to 100mph for the Porsche is really going some. I've not managed to beat that in my Stage 2 car...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The 911 Turbo PDK has been tested in the high 6s for 0-100mph by some mags.

It has more power than a GTR, a 7 speed box and is 150kg lighter. The Porsche LC also uses more revs (my 997 GT2 had LC and it revved to 4500rpm and held it before you dropped the clutch).

For all these reasons it is much faster in a straight-line. It's still slower around a track though


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

*GTR ultimate track car.*

the GTR still set the fastest time :chuckle:magical. Half the price and better performance> surely worth every penny IMO. those of you who have it, lucky lucky guys! need to earn more money this is it.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Your're running a Stage 2 now David? 

I remember reading on the AutoJ, that you got 7.6 with the stage 1, what are you getting 0-100 on the stage 2 & what sort of power?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> Your're running a Stage 2 now David?
> 
> I remember reading on the AutoJ, that you got 7.6 with the stage 1, what are you getting 0-100 on the stage 2 & what sort of power?


I've managed a 7.2s 0-100 time on a less than perfect surface. Power will be revealed in another thread shortly!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow that's not far off, was that with LC ?

So I'm guessing whatever power you made will need another 20bhp to match the 997tt.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Must admit I've never used the LC in vain . . get the feeling you'd look like a right plonker sat there for what would feel like an eternity waiting for them to change . . only to look over and see an old lady at the wheel! 

In terms of mid range acceleration the new 911T and a GTR must be similar and I'd imagine a stage 1/2 car would run away from the 911. 911 sounds like a blast to drive though and more confidence in the wet would be cracking. Think the GTR turns more heads as its so different and it's by far more practical. Now where did I put that other £50k?! Hmmm. It's great that we are the new yard stick I'm really chuffed with my car and cant see where I'm going to go from here in a few years time to get the same all round abilities, daily use and thrills.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

There's a vid to back up the article too for this on Youtube

YouTube - Porsche 911 Turbo vs Nissan GT-R vs Audi R8 V10 (Autocar)


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

What were the comments about the wet and the GTR David?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah and I'm surprised they didn't at least try the new, weaker launch control. It doesn't make a lot of difference in my experience, but 4.0s is the slowest 0-60mph time I've ever seen for a GT-R, admittedly on a slightly uphill, bumpy and none too grippy piece of tarmac; but then again it was the same for all three cars...


I disagree. My car is a LOT quicker when I´m using LC. I´ve only timed it with the AP and then it took 3.6s to 100km/h when it was standard. After the stage 1 map was installed I did a 3.27s 0-60. Nuff said. :chuckle: 










/P


----------



## Graf_Allrad (Dec 6, 2009)

*Saw you guys in France...*



Steve said:


> We had 63 cars including 3 Audio R8's one a V10, more bloody Porches that you could shake a stick at including the 2 x 997 Turbo, 2 Ultima GTR’s, Aston Martins from every decade, and Lotus’s (Elise, Exige, one a race prepped one) a Bentley Continental GT, Ferrari Scuderia and a whole host of other exotica and one GTR, mine!! The car never missed a beat from 165mph on the French toll roads to the tight 180 degree hairpins turns of the St Bernardino, Julier and Stelvio passes. Through Italy on the way to Mondena it p*ssed down so hard that we were restricted to 50mph on the motorways. The only vehicle there that gave me a decent run (uphill) for my money was the race prepped Lotus Exige, driven by an ex racing driver !
> 
> The GTR is awesome !! & Value for money, says it all


I believe I saw you guys on the Julier pass in September... :thumbsup: Do you drive a red GTR ? We were in our Lotus Elise´s (green turbo and yellow Honda K20A supercharged) and saw you guys looking at some Ultima GTR engine bay and having lively discussions about driveshafts...  One guy drove a chrome 911 right ? We had problems to find any place to stop on that hill, sports cars with UK plates all over the place *g










We had a very good trip, we did 50 Alpine passes in 10 days covering over 3000km at the time...
I sure love my Elise, it's a screamer, currently at about 2.3 kg / hp.

Nevertheless I have ordered a GTR a month ago, awaiting delivery in Germany sometime in April... I had a test drive in the GTR and instantly fell in love with it. 

It seems like I will continue to do my Alpine driving with the Elise though, the roads we are normally on are just a little to narrow for Godzilla *g and I have a feeling that the GTR might not be as quick on bendy roads in the French Alps... we'll see...

Cheers, TC


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> Bren
> 
> Well this trip was in September this year, I did Spa and the Ring in May so funds permitting (and work) I would do many more, I have, on more than one occasion, suggested that the GTROC try and organise a trip like the Alpine Passes and not just the Ring and Spa.
> 
> ...


absolutely


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Graf

THAT WAS US and my car at the end of your shot !!!!!! As I said the Exige (Honda 2.0ltr VTec SUPERCGHARGED) was the only thing that gave me a decent run for my money UP the passes, on the way down I was all over his ar*e !!!

Would love to do that trip again, any takers ?


----------



## emve (May 28, 2008)

Could anyone post 0-60 and 0-100mph times for GT-R and Turbo from this test ?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it was

GTR 0-60 4secs 0-100 9secs
997 0-60 3.2secs 0-100 7.1secs


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

I notice nobody has even mentioned the R8


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I can confirm that my 0-60 was 4.0 sec and 0-100 was 9 secs (Auto, comfort mode!!) at Santa Pod in November for the Redline shoot. Magazine out tomorrow !!

Didnt get a chance to lauch it as the light beat us !!!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

If your not using LC is Auto the best way for the fastest time? what about manual but letting the car still change up?


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Why are the gtr times 'slow' in this test then?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> I can confirm that my 0-60 was 4.0 sec and 0-100 was 9 secs (Auto, comfort mode!!) at Santa Pod in November for the Redline shoot. Magazine out tomorrow !!
> 
> Didnt get a chance to lauch it as the light beat us !!!


Steve

Is that leaving your car remapped? If so, isn't that somewhat slow?

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David 

LOL one run !! 

I have done 0-60 in 3.5 and I am sure if I used LC I could hit 3.2. don't worry she is having stage 2 soon !!! and I don't do "drag" as you know


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Was this an '08 GTR? The 9s 0-100 has me wondering.

Apparently the best car is an R8 fitted with the GTR gearbox and Porsche brakes at the GTR's price.

GT-R v 911 Turbo v R8 V10 - Autocar.co.uk



> This is a grudge match showdown between the Nissan GT-R, Porsche 911 Turbo and Audi R8 V10 - and you can see the hi-res pictures and video here.
> 
> First up, our testers spent two days in the cars on normal roads, doing normal driving and seeing which could do 'normal' best.
> 
> ...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Does make me think again that the GTR would be a better all rounder on more compliant, quieter, lighter tyres that have a better tread pattern for wet use, and with a bit more sound deadening around the rear seats like next year's model.


----------

